# My Next Vert Run :)



## kiwipaulie (May 11, 2016)

Well I was pretty happy with my last vert run, I kept it vert for the next flower run. 

There's two Seni Seeds super skunk, one on the back and right. The others are white widow from female seeds. All are from clone. 

There in organic soil (potted up to a final pot of 18l) and I've basically feed them nothing but water. However I did give them a couple hits /foliar of nitrozyme in veg.

I decided to cut the corners out at the back, going to do something to the front, but haven't gotten around to it yet. 

I'm excited to see how it goes, the super skunk last time needed more room, two to one wall, was way too much.

We are now 1.5 weeks since flipping.


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 17, 2016)

No one interested? 

Anyhow update at 17 days into flower, I was going to put a screen up for the one in the front, but have decided I might just turn her each day, unless someone tells me I shouldn't for good reason


----------



## OneHitDone (May 17, 2016)

Looking good!
I was kinda debating the "turn her each day" approach but it would take a lot more square ft of floor space
Can't wait to see how you finish up


----------



## OneHitDone (May 17, 2016)

What are you running for light?


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 17, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> What are you running for light?


1000w hps. As they grow up, I might swap it for two 600's stacked. Last run I ran the 1k hps and a 400w mh


----------



## OneHitDone (May 18, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> 1000w hps. As they grow up, I might swap it for two 600's stacked. Last run I ran the 1k hps and a 400w mh


Nice, I'm still setting up my vert flower room. I was gonna run 2 600's stacked but decided to just run a 1000 with a mover to raise and lower it for full trellis coverage.
Can't wait to test the results!


----------



## OneHitDone (May 18, 2016)

What kind of weight per plant have you been pulling with this method?


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 18, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> What kind of weight per plant have you been pulling with this method?


My last one, could have been done much better. Pulled just over a lb for the whole tent. I've done more horizontally. But as I dial it in I can see it def improving. 

Its also easy to work in


----------



## pinner420 (May 21, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Looking good!
> I was kinda debating the "turn her each day" approach but it would take a lot more square ft of floor space
> Can't wait to see how you finish up


Never turn always add light...


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 21, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Never turn always add light...


So you think I'm better just to leave that one at the front in one position.


----------



## pinner420 (May 21, 2016)

I try to get 3 or 4 bulbs around each girl but that's my way.
X... o....x
O....x....o
X...o...x

Repeat to infinity...


----------



## OneHitDone (May 21, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Never turn always add light...


How bout both?


----------



## pinner420 (May 21, 2016)

I speak only from the dojo of heath motha fuckn Robinson I love it i hereby challenge you to a rotating rdwc. Love it ; let's make vert history


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 21, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I try to get 3 or 4 bulbs around each girl but that's my way.
> X... o....x
> O....x....o
> X...o...x
> ...


Unfortunately I only have a 4x4 to flower with


----------



## pinner420 (May 21, 2016)

Time to get another bro oh and a 4 ballast flip. Let the clutch out..


----------



## pinner420 (May 22, 2016)




----------



## kiwipaulie (May 22, 2016)

pinner420 said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 22, 2016)

Three weeks flowering down


----------



## pinner420 (May 22, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> How bout both?


Pottery wheel with a riastat


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 30, 2016)

Coming into fifth week flowering


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jul 25, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I try to get 3 or 4 bulbs around each girl but that's my way.
> X... o....x
> O....x....o
> X...o...x
> ...


Which is the plant, the X or O?

I wonder which way would be better, 4 plants and 5 lights, vs 5 lights and 4 plants? With 4 plants you get full light off that middle light.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2016)

You never tagged me in so I never saw this thread, bro


----------

